# The Blind Side



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Excellent movie! Should have been best picture. Enjoyed it more than The Hurt Locker. Sandra Bullock was amazing!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> Excellent movie! Should have been best picture. Enjoyed it more than The Hurt Locker. Sandra Bullock was amazing!


Totally agree - should have won best picture too.

I just picked up the Blu Ray today to enjoy it a few more times.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I enjoyed it


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I found it odd that Netflix and Redbox are not renting it yet but Blockbuster is. Why them and not the others?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

joshjr said:


> I found it odd that Netflix and Redbox are not renting it yet but Blockbuster is. Why them and not the others?


I believe Warner is not allowing Netflix to rent new titles until 30 days after release.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Chris Blount said:


> I believe Warner is not allowing Netflix to rent new titles until 30 days after release.


Yeah I am just curious why this seems to leave Blockbuster unaffected.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

BB made a deal with WB to have DVD's for sale the day they are released, ABC news this AM.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I've heard good things about this movie... but movies about athletes and athletics inevitably leave me cold. Is there any reason that this movie would stand out from that large pile of movies about athletes overcoming their pasts to succeed?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I've heard good things about this movie... but movies about athletes and athletics inevitably leave me cold. Is there any reason that this movie would stand out from that large pile of movies about athletes overcoming their pasts to succeed?


Sandra Bullock's performance would be a good reason to see it.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Sandra Bullock's performance would be a good reason to see it.


Sandra period... :heybaby:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I've heard good things about this movie... but movies about athletes and athletics inevitably leave me cold. Is there any reason that this movie would stand out from that large pile of movies about athletes overcoming their pasts to succeed?


While sports is a part of the story, it's really a secondary part - more of a human interest story than anything else.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

joshjr said:


> Yeah I am just curious why this seems to leave Blockbuster unaffected.


 I guess Warner Bros figues BB won't be around much longer so it won't matter. :lol:


----------

